# iPod Speakers



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I know, I know. Another iPod topic. Sorry! 
I have an iPod Touch 2nd gen, and would like to have a speaker dock for it. I would like it to have a remote and also charge while in the dock. It would be nice if it worked as an alarm clock, too, but it's definitely not a requirement as the main use is to listen to music while I'm reading. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked at several on Amazon, but it's hard for me to tell which is the best. Plus, I do trust opinions here more than there. Oh, and I would like to keep the price under $100. A little more is fine but not too much more. Thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just to clarify, do you just need a dock that you would connect to an existing music system, or are you looking for a self-contained system including amp and speakers?

Assuming from the thread title you want it with the speakers, I might recommend this one (though it goes for about $150.00):



I've bought a number of stereo components from AudioAdvisor.com over the years and have always been satisfied with their service and products, and they have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee on all products (though I've never taken them up on that).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I recommended this one on another thread. I have it and like it a lot. It's portable, so I can take it outside if I'm working in the yard or upstairs if I'm doing laundry, etc. I usually use Pandora to stream internet radio through my iPhone with it.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I know, I know. Another iPod topic. Sorry!
> I have an iPod Touch 2nd gen, and would like to have a speaker dock for it. I would like it to have a remote and also charge while in the dock. It would be nice if it worked as an alarm clock, too, but it's definitely not a requirement as the main use is to listen to music while I'm reading.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked at several on Amazon, but it's hard for me to tell which is the best. Plus, I do trust opinions here more than there. Oh, and I would like to keep the price under $100. A little more is fine but not too much more. Thanks!


I have a nice small one that includes all the features you want and I only paid about $60 for it. I'm at work right now, but when I get home I'll get the brand information and post it for you.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

What's your priority? How are you defining best? The best audio sound or something else? I tried the Home once and it sounded like crap IMO. Best sound that is easily portable, I've gotten was out of powered computer speakers with a subwoofer, something like this http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Z-2300-THX-Certified-200-Watt-Speaker/dp/B0002SQ2P2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1271955548&sr=1-12 They come in a range of prices, and you can so 5.1 ect if you want. I just used 2.1 because I was using it outside by the pool. If I need charging I just set up the ac charger with dock. But best sound is my priority.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Just to clarify, do you just need a dock that you would connect to an existing music system, or are you looking for a self-contained system including amp and speakers?


Whoops! Sorry! Yes, I mean I want a self-contained system.



Rasputina said:


> What's your priority? How are you defining best? The best audio sound or something else?


Best audio quality definitely.

I'm off to look at the suggestions so far. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I saw an iHome at BJ's for $75 I don't know about the remote but it was an alarm clock dock that charges it as well. 

I have a Bose..


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I have an IHome I have had a few years.  It is small and portable and I do like it, but the quality of the music is not that great.  I have a couple of iPods and mainly use the iHome to charge them.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I know, I know. Another iPod topic. Sorry!
> I have an iPod Touch 2nd gen, and would like to have a speaker dock for it. I would like it to have a remote and also charge while in the dock. It would be nice if it worked as an alarm clock, too, but it's definitely not a requirement as the main use is to listen to music while I'm reading.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I've looked at several on Amazon, but it's hard for me to tell which is the best. Plus, I do trust opinions here more than there. Oh, and I would like to keep the price under $100. A little more is fine but not too much more. Thanks!


This is the one I have:
http://www.ihomeaudio.com/iP11

I like to use it when I'm working around the house. It goes loud enough to hear from other rooms, but it's compact enough to take with me if I'm going upstairs or in the basement. The problem with the bigger ones is sometimes finding a spot to put it when I'm moving from place to place. No problem with this little one. It has a remote and it's also an alarm clock. It has a battery backup. It's well within your price range. But in another post you mention you want the "best" quality. For me, I think this sounds great and I'm happy with what I get. But if you want Bose quality then you gotta pay Bose price. You could always go to a Best Buy or something and "test drive" one of these.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again for the suggestions! After checking all of them out, I've decided on the Klipsch iGroove SXT Speaker System for iPhone and iPod (Black). It's a bit more than I wanted to spend, but I figure it's worth it.

I just have one more question, though. I've read that the iPod has an alarm clock? I have the 2G Touch, and I can't find it anywhere. I know I can download an alarm clock app, but I'm just wondering if there is one on the iPod already and I'm just missing it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

really cool looking speakers


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> I just have one more question, though. I've read that the iPod has an alarm clock? I have the 2G Touch, and I can't find it anywhere. I know I can download an alarm clock app, but I'm just wondering if there is one on the iPod already and I'm just missing it?


On my 3G, on the home screen - touch "clock", then at the bottom of the screen touch "alarm", and set the time. I don't know if your 2G is the same, though.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! Thanks! I was looking at Settings and completely ignored Clock.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In case you haven't ordered yet; or if someone else wants to order, if you order through this link, KindleBoards will get some credit:


Klipsch iGroove SXT Speaker System for iPhone and iPod (Black)

(Actually, I just double-checked, and the previous link was also a KindleBoards link, thanks!)

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy. I'm pretty sure I ordered with KB getting credit. I went to the top of the boards, clicked on the K2 link and bought the speakers along with some other things I just had to have  through that new window. Does KB get credit by doing it that way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we do!  Thanks so much, it lets Harvey keep us in server space!

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course! I absolutely don't know what I would do without my daily KB fix. I mean, I'd probably read more, but I'd also be very sad!


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been using the JBL Onstage for several years and am still very happy with the sound quality. It will get quite loud without noticeable distortion. The only thing to watch is there are several versions out now and the older ones will not charge newer ipods (but they will still play them).


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I purchased the Cyber Acoustics Portable Digital Docking Speaker for iPod







, and for $37.96, it's a really good value.










I've also purchased an Altec-Lansing similar to this one: Altec Lansing inMotion COMPACT iM310 Portable Speakers for iPod








This one is only $53.26.










Both have decent sound; I like the Altec-Lansing a little better, but for the price, they can't be beat; my daughter has the Altec-Lansing and uses it as her speaker system for teaching yoga classes, so it has a pretty big sound for such a compact device.


----------

